# 'vsftpd' uses 32-bit capabilities?

## bpoint

My NAS/server seemed to lose net connectivity just a few minutes ago, and I had to power cycle it to get it back online (ouch).  Unfortunately I had metalog in buffered mode at the time so I wasn't able to determine the exact cause of the connection loss.

The only thing that really stood out in the logs was this:

```
Apr 17 15:39:21 [kernel] warning: `vsftpd' uses 32-bit capabilities (legacy support in use)
```

I'm not quite sure what is meant by "32-bit capabilities" as the CPU in this NAS box is only a 32-bit ARM CPU (it's not 64-bit, so what's the legacy?).  I did some Googling on this message, and about the only thing that seemed relevant was that sys-libs/libcap needed to be upgraded in order for this message to go away.  Only problem is, I don't have USE="caps" set for vsftpd, and it's not being used by the currently installed vsftpd either:

```
[ Found these USE variables for net-ftp/vsftpd-2.0.7-r1 ]

 U I

 - - caps      : Use Linux capabilities library to control privilege

 - - logrotate : Use app-admin/logrotate for rotating logs

 + + pam       : Adds support PAM (Pluggable Authentication Modules) - DANGEROUS to arbitrarily flip

 - - selinux   : !!internal use only!! Security Enhanced Linux support, this must be set by the selinux profile or breakage will occur

 + + ssl       : Adds support for Secure Socket Layer connections

 + + tcpd      : Adds support for TCP wrappers

 + + xinetd    : Add support for the xinetd super-server
```

Any suggestions?  Am I chasing the wrong thing here, perhaps?  I've turned off buffering in metalog for now in case the server looses net connectivity again...

----------

